
Down Argentina Way - phreeza
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/05/03/down-argentina-way/
======
pedalpete
I just got back from a trip to Buenos Aires. It's an amazing city, but this
article says absolutely nothing about the growth or stability in that country.
From my understanding (and I didn't dive to deeply into it on my visit), the
current leadership is making moves which are very threatening to long-term
prosperity and stability. As the article mentions, they are nationalizing
industries and restricting imports which is going to set-up walls between them
and other countries. Combing that with aggressive posturing regarding the
Faukland/Malvinas Islands does little to give much confidence in the
opportunities in Argentina.

Just my 2 cents from the little I gained while there.

